# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Any links to the study of contact lens?

## coldcell

I've been looking for webpages that teach in-depth about contact lenses.. but so far without success.

The sites I came across with either try to sell contact lens or just talk about the general idea about contact lens.

I'm looking for a page that tells something like the structure of molecule/particle of contact lenses..  the process to make contact lens, the reactions of the lens with the eye etc...

If you know any links, please post. Thanks in advance.

----------


## chip anderson

Try CLSA.com  or www.theclsa.com, or clao,  or contact lens society of america.   Or if you can find one in your town, find an old optician and ask him.

----------

